# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  HOW DO YOU SAY OFFICIAL CORRESPONDENCE AND MILITARY INSTALLATION IN RUSSIAN

## HDOGG

HELLO! 
HOW DO YOU SAY OFFICIAL CORRESPONDENCE (AS IF TO PUT ON A LETTER) AND MILITARY INSTALLATION (AS IN TO PUT ON A STREET SIGN) IN RUSSIAN? 
THANKS!

----------


## alexsms

OFFICIAL CORRESPONDENCE - официальное письмо (official letter)
MILITARY INSTALLATION - военный объект

----------


## HDOGG

thanks!

----------

